# Looking for bullet casting lead.



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I finally used up what I thought would be my lifetime supply of lead. I cast bullets for my 44 Mag and 38/357. In my entire life, I've never shot a jacketed bullet through any of my guns (rifles or handguns). I did order some linotype from MidwayUSA awhile back. But it was expensive, $5.71 per pound, delivered. Does anyone have an on-line source of lead for bullet casting?

Thanks guys,

Don <><


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If you're just shooting handguns, you might try a tire store or gas station and see if they have any tire weights that they want to get rid of.


----------

